# Niemand erreichbar im Center in Bonn



## tiefschlaf (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute.
Inzwischen habe ich mich für 2 Radon Räder entschieden und wollte diese am liebsten diesen Samstag direkt in Bonn kaufen. Um zu erfaren, ob die Räder im Laden vorhanden sind, versuche ich dort seit Montag!!!!! jemanden aus dem Laden per Telefon oder Email zu erreichen.....vergebens! Kann jemand von ähnlichen Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## sun909 (18. Februar 2011)

You get what you pay for... 

Normal kriegt man bei H&S im Laden schon irgendwann jemanden.

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiefschlaf (18. Februar 2011)

mit Verlaub, aber wenn man gewillt ist irgendwo insgesamt ca. 1800,- uszugeben, sei es Tapete, ne Couch, oder ein Fahrrad, dann erwarte ich auch dass ich vom Service bedient werde. Ein solches Verhalten von Seiten eines Herstellers erinnert mich schwer an die spätrömishe Dekadenz!


----------



## sun909 (18. Februar 2011)

...Radon ist ein Discounter, wo wird zuerst gespart?

Service und Personal, richtig.

Kunde schaut lieber nach bling bling Teilen, von daher verständlich.

Muss man als Kunde wissen, worauf man Wert legt.

Gruesse


----------



## kevinphillip (18. Februar 2011)

Wat willst du den für eins??


----------



## donprogrammo (18. Februar 2011)

Laaaaange klingeln lassen, und möglichst zeitig anrufen, von 16 bis 18 uhr ist da logischerweise mehr los als von 10 bis 12


----------



## Bartoy (21. Februar 2011)

Würde auch behaupten, lange klingeln lassen oder über das Internet bestellen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Februar 2011)

Liebe Radoner,
wer von euch schon mal in Bonn im Ladenlokal in Bonn war, kennt sicherlich den großen Ansturm an Kunden!! Z.T. kommen die Kunden aus ganz Deutschland und sogar aus dem näheren Ausland um dort Fahrräder zu kaufen. Das dann natürlich das Telefon nicht immer erreichbar ist liegt auf der Hand und ist natürlich keine Absicht der Kollegen.
Wir Ihr vielleicht wisst ist der Neubau des Radon-Centers beschlossene Sache und somit werden sich die Kapazitäten in Zukunft auch erhöhen.

Radon-Bikes


----------



## tiefschlaf (23. Februar 2011)

@ radon-bikes und leute die an einem kleinen bericht über einen besuch im radon laden interessiert sind:

ich war samstag im laden und hatte davor eine anreise von ca. 400km....
wenn mal keiner ans tele geht, weil gerade viel los ist...ok, lass ich mir noch gefallen. aber das allergeilste an meinem besuch war der spruch des freundlichen ( /ironie off ) verkäufers vor ort, nachdem meine freundin nach dem probesitzen des 16" das 18" probieren wollte... da sagt der nach einer "beratung" die bis dato ungelogene 1,5 minuten gedauert hat doch original zu uns: "so, jetzt müssen wir hier aber mal zu potte kommen!" ich dachte ich hör nicht richtig. schließlich haben wir uns dann alleine umgesehen und 2 passende räder gefunden.
so, nun waren die räder fix, fehlen noch die helme: treppe runter, hin zur nächsten wirklich extrem freundlich ( /ironie again off ) mitarbeiterin. immerhin erbarmte die dame sich denn doch noch uns 2 helme zu verkaufen.
leute leute leute..... so behandelt man kunden, die gewillt sind 2000,- euro im laden zu lassen. ihr habts verstaden!
was an der sache wirklich das ärgerlichste war, war die tatsache dass der weg zu weit war um ohne bikes und ausrüstung wieder heim zu fahren.
jedenfalls war das mein erstes und letztes mal, dass ich radon gekauft habe. können die bikes noch so gut sein, ein derartiges servis geht garnicht!

p.s.: danke an den mann an der kasse, der uns die 2,99,- klingel geschenkt hat!


----------



## sun909 (23. Februar 2011)

Tja,
ich würde mich von oben noch einmal zitieren, aber das hilft dir auch nicht weiter...

Hatte selber mal das "Vergnügen" der Beratung und das Geld Cash in der Tasche. War dann aber so sauer, dass ich es gelassen habe.

Ärger dich nicht und geniess das neue Radel, das nächste Mal dann halt zu einem kleinen und feinen Händler!

Gruesse


----------



## donprogrammo (23. Februar 2011)

Das ist leider wahr, ein Teil der Verkäufer/innen ist unfreundlich, ungeduldig und inkompetent. Wenn man aber an die guten Gerät wird man hingegen gut und ausführlich beraten. Es währe wirklich wünschenswert, wenn H&S da etwas mehr sorgfalt bei der auswahl seiner Mitarbeiter walten lassen würde, zumal zumindest Herr Stahl ja ständig im Ladenlokal ist und das mitbekommen sollte was dort teilweise läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Februar 2011)

Meine eigene Erfahrung ist auch: Bikes super, Freundlichkeit und Service vor Ort im Ladenlokal mies. 
Jeder Verkäufer kann ja mal einen schlechten Tag haben, aber bei 3 Besuchen im Ladenlokal und jedes mal dasselbe...
Das kann der User Radon-Bikes ruhig mal so weiterleiten.


----------



## donprogrammo (24. Februar 2011)

Da hast du wohl leider immer die schlechten erwischt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Februar 2011)

Gut möglich! 
Fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen, dass die Damen aus der Bekleidungsabteilung und der Herr an der Kasse immer sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend waren. Lediglich mit den Verkäufern aus der Bikeabteilung hatte ich wohl immer Pech... aber da lässt man halt auch den Großteil seines Geldes und gerade dort sollte eine gute Beratung selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## RnR Dude (25. Februar 2011)

Die hier geschilderten negativen Erfahrungen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe mein Stage auch im Ladenlokal in Bonn gekauft. Und obwohl es Samstag war und der Laden gerammelt voll war, wurde ich doch freundlich von den Verkäufern bedient. Es hat nur etwas gedauert, bei dem Andrang einen freien Verkäufer zu finden.


----------



## 123Luomi (26. Februar 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass der Laden gerade Samstags immer gerammelt voll ist.
Während der Woche ist das relaxter. Wenn man weiss, was man will ist das kein Problem, aber man sollte nicht erwarten, wenn da 200 weitere  Kunden sind, dass eine Verkäufer da Zeit für 20 Probefahrten hat. Mal Hand aufs Herz, ich bin seit 20 Jahren Kunde, der Laden ist enorm gewachsen und die Radons sind mittlerweile auf einem High End Niveau. Ich würde auch nicht mehr von "Versender-Bikes" sprechen. Ich weiss gar nicht was die Titulierung bedeuten soll???? Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Skeen gekauft, nachdem es Testsiegen und schnellstes Bike geworden ist. Ich bin super zufrieden und der Service bei Herrn Trimborn ist perfekt - die Werkstatt ist super. Gott sei Dank ist der langhaarige Stax-Verkäufer nicht mehr im Verkauf, der war total irre. Am besten geht zum Jupp und last euch beim Zubehör noch einen Gesamtpreis machen.


----------



## donprogrammo (26. Februar 2011)

Ich wollt ja keine Namen nennen, aber du ahst absolut recht *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123Luomi (27. Februar 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Ich wollt ja keine Namen nennen, aber du ahst absolut recht *g*



Na ja, wenn ihr hier rummeckert - und das zum Teil bestimmt zu Recht - bringt das nix, wenn ihr nicht Ross und Reiter nennt.  Ich würde mich persönlich beschweren, da ich erstnes gerne da einkaufe, zweiten die Preis unschlagbar sind und drittens ich mein Radon haben wollte. Ich schneid mir doch ins eigene Fleisch, wenn ich an einen Penner von Verkäufer gerate und dann aus Frust nicht mehr hingehe: Nur mal zum Thema der kleine feine Shop an der Ecke, der nix da hat, schlau daher redet und Preise hat zum abwinken. Ich geh auch zum Einkaufen zum Edeka und nicht zum Tante Emma Laden wo die Fleischwurst grau und wellig ist und das doppelte kostet.


----------



## Markdierk (28. Februar 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass der Laden gerade Samstags immer gerammelt voll ist.
> Während der Woche ist das relaxter. Wenn man weiss, was man will ist das kein Problem, aber man sollte nicht erwarten, wenn da 200 weitere  Kunden sind, dass eine Verkäufer da Zeit für 20 Probefahrten hat. Mal Hand aufs Herz, ich bin seit 20 Jahren Kunde, der Laden ist enorm gewachsen und die Radons sind mittlerweile auf einem High End Niveau. Ich würde auch nicht mehr von "Versender-Bikes" sprechen. Ich weiss gar nicht was die Titulierung bedeuten soll???? Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Skeen gekauft, nachdem es Testsiegen und schnellstes Bike geworden ist. Ich bin super zufrieden und der Service bei Herrn Trimborn ist perfekt - die Werkstatt ist super. Gott sei Dank ist der langhaarige Stax-Verkäufer nicht mehr im Verkauf, der war total irre. Am besten geht zum Jupp und last euch beim Zubehör noch einen Gesamtpreis machen.



Stress im, für mein Verständnis für einen Versender elementar wichtigen Service, ist absolut kein Argument für Unfreundlichkeit. Professionalität nennt sich das. Ich habe dafür kein Verständnis und finde, dass man soetwas abstrafen sollte. Zumal es sich hier für mich um kein Einzelfall handelt.
Wenn wegen Überfüllung eine Beratung nicht möglich ist, dann muss der Kunde a) dazu bereit sein abseits der Hauptzeit zu kommen oder kauf eben "Nicht-Versender-Bikes". Das ist eben der Preis für den Internetversand, den der Kunde zahlen muss.
Man sollte hier immer differenzieren. Wartezeiten(Ob nun Lieferzeiten  zur Hauptsaison oder bei der Beratung) mögen gerechtfertigt sein,  Unfreundlichkeit zu keiner Zeit.


----------



## cube.ltd (28. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mit Bike-Discount nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sowohl im Radon-Center in Bonn als auch mit dem Online-Versand. Sicherlich könnte man die telefonische Erreichbarkeit in Bonn noch optimieren....

Dort arbeiten als Bike-Verkäufer möchte ich nicht, das ist der pure Horror.
Da wäre ich vermutlich auch immer kurz vorm Ausrasten ...vor allem samstags....


----------



## pdp-x7 (1. März 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Stress im, für mein Verständnis für einen Versender elementar wichtigen Service, ist absolut kein Argument für Unfreundlichkeit. Professionalität nennt sich das. Ich habe dafür kein Verständnis und finde, dass man soetwas abstrafen sollte.




Wenn wir unsere Kunden so behandeln würden, und da geht es oft um *sehr* *viel weniger* als 1000,-  oder 2000,- , könnten wir den Laden dicht machen.

H&S- Discount (Zumindest im Ladengeschäft) = Service-Wüste!!


----------



## 123Luomi (1. März 2011)

pdp-x7 schrieb:


> Wenn wir unsere Kunden so behandeln würden, und da geht es oft um *sehr* *viel weniger* als 1000,-  oder 2000,- , könnten wir den Laden dicht machen.
> 
> H&S- Discount (Zumindest im Ladengeschäft) = Service-Wüste!!



Wo arbeitest du denn? Im Kaufhof an der Käsetheke IOI


----------



## pdp-x7 (1. März 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Wo arbeitest du denn? Im Kaufhof an der Käsetheke IOI



Nein ...., dazu müßte ich ja Deine academische Ausbildung haben.


----------



## 123Luomi (1. März 2011)

pdp-x7 schrieb:


> Nein ...., dazu müßte ich ja Deine academische Ausbildung haben.



Toller Konter - P.S. akademich wird mit k geschrieben - wie Käsetheke


----------



## Markdierk (2. März 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Toller Konter - P.S. akademich wird mit k geschrieben - wie Käsetheke



"akademich" kenn ich persönlich so als wort nicht, dann doch lieber academisch !!


----------



## 123Luomi (2. März 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> "akademich" kenn ich persönlich so als wort nicht, dann doch lieber academisch !!



IOI Jopp


----------



## Chemtrail (7. März 2011)

Ach der H&S das ist so ein Ding für sich, da ich gerade n neues Rad aufbaue brauchte ich ein neues Innenlager. Die Homepage versprach mir ein Truvativ Howitzer Innenlager. Da dachte ich mir rufste doch mal da an vieleicht haben die ja eins auf Lager, auch nach 10 Versuchen geht niemand ran. Ok lauf ich mal gerade zum H&S rüber, dort herrschte gähnende Leere, die Verkäufer standen in der gegend rum (im nachhinein ärgere ich mich das ich nicht nochmal angerufen hab um die reaktion herauszufinden). Der Mitarbeiter im Verkauf war freundlich aber höchst inkompetent und kannte noch nicht mal ein stinknormales Howitzer Innenlager, er verwies mich nachdem er seine Kollegen durchgefragt hatte auf die Werkstatt. Also laufe ich rüber in die Werkstatt in der mich ein alter Mann anraunzt der noch bei der Erfindung des Fahrrads dabei gewesen sein könnte, ich solle gefälligst im Laden nachfragen. Das geht dort fast immer so unfreundlich zu. Ein anderes mal wollte ich einen Mantel kaufen, trotz des ohnehin schon spärlichen Angebots (es war wohl neulich ein Schwalbe Lobbyist zu Besuch) rückt mir die ganze Zeit ein penetranter Verkäufer auf die Pelle und erzählt mir was von Luftpumpen und Kartuschenpumpen obwohl ich ihn mehrmals darum gebeten hatte mich doch bitte in Ruhe zu lassen (da war auch gerade nichts los). Ich vermute die werden zumindest zum Teil auf Provisionsbasis bezahlt bzw kriegen Umsatzabhängige Prämien. Der Student mit Kapuzenpulli und Drei-Tage-Bart sieht nicht kaufkräftig aus, da kümmere ich mich lieber um den anzugtragenden Übergewichtigen Telekom- oder Postfuzzi der im Passat... äh... ich meine A4 vorfährt. Dem kann man nämlich ein High-End Bike andrehen, um Brötchen zu holen oder Sonntags zum Biergarten zu fahren. Ich besitze auch ein Radon CC Bike aber der Laden sieht mich nie wieder. Wenn ich einen Radladen hätte würde ich mir jeden Freerider warmhalten denn da geht immer was kaputt, die spülen regelmäßig Geld in die Kasse. H&S hat das aber wohl nicht Nötig, die machen den meisten Umsatz wahrscheinlich Online. Soll jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen, ich rate vehement von diesem Laden ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. März 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Liebe Radoner,
> wer von euch schon mal in Bonn im Ladenlokal in Bonn war, kennt sicherlich den großen Ansturm an Kunden!! Z.T. kommen die Kunden aus ganz Deutschland und sogar aus dem näheren Ausland um dort Fahrräder zu kaufen. Das dann natürlich das Telefon nicht immer erreichbar ist liegt auf der Hand und ist natürlich keine Absicht der Kollegen.
> Wir Ihr vielleicht wisst ist der Neubau des Radon-Centers beschlossene Sache und somit werden sich die Kapazitäten in Zukunft auch erhöhen.
> 
> Radon-Bikes



OOOHHHHHH... ein Radon Mitarbeiter...., oder doch eher ein zufriedener Kunde, der sich tarnt? Ich kanns fast nicht glauben, dass sich jemand persönlich hier zu Wort meldet!?

Ich habe zwei Mails geschrieben und Kritik geäussert, dann mein Mitgliedskonto gelöscht nachdem keine Antwort kam. Muss nicht sein (eine Antwort), kann man aber erwarten, wenn man Kunden halten möchte und dieser schon mit ein paar Euros das neue Radon Center mitfinanziert hat...

Und ja! Es geht mir hier ums Prinzip!!!!




tiefschlaf schrieb:


> @ radon-bikes und leute die an einem kleinen bericht über einen besuch im radon laden interessiert sind:
> 
> ich war samstag im laden und hatte davor eine anreise von ca. 400km....
> wenn mal keiner ans tele geht, weil gerade viel los ist...ok, lass ich mir noch gefallen. aber das allergeilste an meinem besuch war der spruch des freundlichen ( /ironie off ) verkäufers vor ort, nachdem meine freundin nach dem probesitzen des 16" das 18" probieren wollte... da sagt der nach einer "beratung" die bis dato ungelogene 1,5 minuten gedauert hat doch original zu uns: "so, jetzt müssen wir hier aber mal zu potte kommen!" ich dachte ich hör nicht richtig. schließlich haben wir uns dann alleine umgesehen und 2 passende räder gefunden.
> ...


So..., Hallo erstmal zusammen!

Den oberen Bericht aus dem Laden kann ich fast eins zu eins so bestätigen. Nur, dass ich nicht 400km gefahren bin und u.U. aus genau diesem Grund kein Rad gekauft habe!
Ich war mit meiner Freundin im Laden und die Beratung (wenn man die so nennen kann....) war grottig! Wenn ich den Verkäufer richtig verstanden habe (der übrigens sehr net war! Das wars aber auch schon...), dann hat der Federweg gleichgesetzt mit Gewicht des Fahrers. Heisst: Meine Freundin brauchte kein Rad mit 130 mm Federweg, denn sie wäre so leicht, das könnte sie eh nicht nutzen. 100 mm würden reichen... Wasn das? Muss ein 100 kg Mensch demnach ein 160 mm Bike bewegen???
Naja...
Ansonsten: Ich habe mich rausgehalten und keine kluggeschissenen Kommentare abgegeben. Der Verkäufer sollte die Vorteile des Radon Bikes nennen und das konnte er schlicht und ergreifend nicht!

Es war nichts im Laden los und es war kein Samstag!! Zeit war auch genug vorhanden.

Ebenfalls super war dann ein älterer Verkäufer mit Brille, dunkle Haare, der unten an der Kasse saß und sich mit einem anderen Kunden unterhielt. ich fragte kurz zwischen, wo denn die Toilette sei...., da hatte ich was gemacht...
Die Antwort war: Steht doch auf dem Schild..., ich sagte dann, dass ich es übersehen habe, da ich oben war (unten hing tatsächlich eins..., aber wenn ichs gesehen hätte, dann hätte ich doch bestimmt nicht gefragt...). Ich fragte dann, ob ichs oben übersehen hätte: Darauf der Verkäufer: Das würde bei unseren Kunden eh nichts nützen...

Naja! Kundenfreundlichkeit sieht anders aus. Ich möchte hier auch nicht kleinkarriert erscheinen, aber irgendwie bestätigt sich mein Eindruck in genau diesem Thread, welchen ich im Laden gewonnen habe.
Schade eigentlich! Aber es gibt ja genug Alternativen...

Gruss Karsten


----------



## Boramaniac (7. März 2011)

tiefschlaf schrieb:


> p.s.: danke an den mann an der kasse, der uns die 2,99,- klingel geschenkt hat!



und wahrscheinlich jetzt seinen Job los ist  

Gruß Bora


----------



## Hawwegugger (8. März 2011)

Es gibt sympathische und unsympathische Verkäufer und es gibt sympathische und unsympathische Kunden. 
Ich war schon sehr oft im Laden und komme mit den Leute sehr gut zurecht. 

Radon ist überall.


----------



## joscho (8. März 2011)

Wobei man schon sagen muss, dass man es als Rheinländer einfacher hat; der ein oder andere Verkäufer versprüht den spröden Charme eines Köbes  Ich mag die Jungs ja überwiegend, aber telefonisch ist oft wirklich schwer und es hat auch öfter was von einem Chaotenhaufen ("klor ist da. kannste abholen..." und dann "ne, das haben wir nicht hier. hab ich wohl falsch verstanden").
Aber es gibt ja Alternativen, man muss ja nicht da kaufen. Bei anderen Anbietern muss man halt ggf. andere Kompromisse machen (meist beim Preis).

ciao...
joerg


----------



## dr_drum (10. März 2011)

Ich kann diese Erfahrungen zum GlÃ¼ck nicht teilen.

Hab im Sommer 2009 ein ZR Team 6.0 wÃ¤hrend des SSV fÃ¼r 100â¬ unter Listenpreis gekauft. Einen VerkÃ¤ufer auf einem Samstag wÃ¤hrend des SSV zu finden war natÃ¼rlich nicht leicht. Beratung war auf jeden Fall in Ordnung... es ging aber auch nur noch um die GrÃ¶Ãe, da ich schon genau wusste, dass es das Bike wird. Probefahrt war kein Problem; einfach Perso abgeben und los gings.
Generell war man an dem Tag nett und groÃzÃ¼gig. Zur Abholung des Bikes durften wir durch die internen Wege gehen. Beim ZubehÃ¶r wurde auf jedes Teil (auch auf schon reduzierte Ware) Rabatt gewÃ¤hrt. Einen Flaschenhalter gab es komplett umsonst.

Ich kann also nur positives Berichten!


----------



## Markdierk (14. März 2011)

Muss sich jeder Shop selbst überlegen, ob er sich Ausrutscher erlauben kann.

Ich habe mich deshalb entschlossen, kein Radon mehr zu kaufen, obwohl die Bikes top sind!!

Da Radoner hier anscheinend mitlesen, kann man das ja als Kritik einfliessen lassen und in Zukunft diese Fehler nichtmehr machen. Das soll doch Sinn von Kritik sein


----------



## Sudija (15. März 2011)

Ich hab für mich und Freunde schon mehrere Fahrräder in Bonn gekauft.
Daher ist mir die Situation in Bonn bekannt.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man in Bonn am meisten Fahrrad für sein Geld bekommt. Dafür nehme ich verbesserungwürdigen Service in Kauf.

Niemand kann Versenderpreise (und dann auch noch niedrige) und dafür First-Class-Betreuung erwarten.

Wenn man samstags ein Rad kaufen will, muss man auch schon mal 2-3 Stunden im Shop kalkulieren. 

Man sollte vorher genau wissen, was man will, man kann immer mehrere Rahmengrößen probieren, dann klappts auch mit dem Radkauf.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2011)

Sudija schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man in Bonn am meisten Fahrrad für sein Geld bekommt. Dafür nehme ich verbesserungwürdigen Service in Kauf.
> 
> Niemand kann Versenderpreise (und dann auch noch niedrige) und dafür First-Class-Betreuung erwarten.
> 
> ...



Nabend,

ich kann Deine Meinung nicht ganz teilen, denn wenn man den Vergleich hat, dann...:

Rose wir z. Bsp. auch als Versender bezeichnet. Warst Du schonmal bei denen im Laden? Da wirst Du vernünftig behandelt, sehr gut beraten und wenn man da anruft oder per Mail meldet, dann bekommt man eine Antwort und dazu auch noch eine vernünftige, fundierte!
Die Preise sind bei H+S gut, aber da gibts Alternativen (Rose was Teile usw. angeht eher nicht, Räder schon), deshalb sollte auch da der Service stimmen.

Und das mit Samstags: Ja wenn das so ist, dann machen die was falsch! Das kann doch irgendwie nicht sein, wenn man ein Ladenlokal führt.

Ich finde die ganze Sache passt nicht zusammen. Ich hab da eine Mail hingeschrieben und meine Kritik geäußert. Die war nicht unfreundlich oder besonders voreingenommen. Eine Antwort gabs nie, und das ist für mich Antwort genug!

Gruss Karsten


----------



## Sudija (17. März 2011)

Ja, dass das in Bonn vom Service her nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra ist, das ist mir ja auch klar.
Bei Rose war ich noch nicht, daher kann ich dir in dem Punkt auch nicht widersprechen.

Es kommt aber zum einen auf die individuellen Erfahrungen an, die waren bei mir bislang, ob bei Bestellungen oder vor Ort durchaus zufriedenstellend. Samstags gibts zum Beispiel Snacks und Getränke für lau. Dann kommt es sicher auch auf die Erwartungshaltung an. Wenn man weiß, was auf einen zukommt, dann kann es einen auch nicht so schocken. 

Wenn man ein paar Mal da war, dann kennt man auch seine Verkäufer, und auch die, die man nicht ansprechen sollte. Kenner wissen, wen ich meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. März 2011)

Hi Sudija,

ich versteh was Du meinst bzgl. der Erwartungshaltung usw. aber man kann schon erwarten, dass man freundlich behandelt wird, finde ich zumindest. Ausserdem kann man auf eine Mail reagieren (ein Mitarbeiter Radons liest ja hier schließlich auch mit), denn ich hab da schließlich auch schon ne Menge Geld gelassen. Ich war auch immer sehr zufrieden und die Lieferung usw. war extrem schnell und alles immer ok.

Aber naja..., ich werd in Zukunft die ebenso guten Alternativen nutzen.

Gruss Karsten


----------

